# fostering



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi i was just wondering if any rescues need any more fosteres?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I desperately need foster homes for my own rescue ive just set up.
Do you drive/have other pets etc, can you tell me more about yourself please.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi i have just sent you a message


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for your message. Transport may be an issue but hopefully we can sort this out. 
will speak with you again soon.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi it doesnt say what area you are in


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry im in oxford.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok well im in birmingham


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Would me being so far away be a problem?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope not, im just trying to sort out if we can get any help with transport, if so thats great.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh wow that would be great thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How long can you foster for at any one time?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok great lets hope so ive been asking around by me for ages but never anything


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im willing to foster as long as possible


----------

